# Lance tribute



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

*MADONE in Lance tribute*

Hi. first excuse my grammar as English is my second language, I own 
five bikes and yes I have to hear my wife's mouth once in while . Anyways I always
like Lance Armstrong so I decided to get an American made bike and since Lance
rides a TREK , I got a trek , an used 07 madone 6.5 SSL , after a month with the
bike I felt something was missing the bike is great but I just don't feel connected to
the bike, to make the long history short. I decided to paint the bike with a
Lance Armstrong LIVESTRONG theme, Yes the yellow and black should do the
trick and to start the loving affair with the bike I should do the job myself WOW,
Here are some pictures of the work so far, comments, suggestions ,ideas are welcome .Thanks

I want the bike to look something like this, but I don't want a copy of this bike.










Here's the bike before the work started,









Bike was disassemble Sunday and by Monday started doing some sanding, Wow
TREK sure put lots of clear coats in this frame which is fine with me since I want to use the old paint as a primer, I started with 150 sandpaper with
no problem of eating out all the clear coat and finished with 320 sandpaper .


















Today Tuesday I managed to paint the frame satin black and later in the
evening I started sand blocking the frame, for sure started looking real good
check the pics.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Keep the pictures coming. Can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Lance Tribute*

Ok here is the latest.
On Wednesday I applied one last thin coal of black color followed by one wet coat of clear, today Thursday I did more block sanding, the bike started looking very good there is not orange peal and really looks smooth like glass,there is already some shine without any wax. I'm now waiting for the decals, stencils and is time to 
make final decisions as to the paint theme, If any of you
have any good ideas please let me know. Thanks
























​


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Lance Tribute*

I'm also working in removing the Dura-ace decals, again 
is hard to believe the amount of clear paint they'd thrown
to this wheels, anyway they coming along nice.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

You have alot of patience! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

first of all, respect for the amount of work you put into your project! i am particularly interested in your project because i ride a 2007 6.9 ssl (the white decals on your frame are silver on my frame) and i was once considering a repaint too. in the end, i didn't do it because the paint scheme that would serve as basic idea for my "*project one* of a kind" would only look good on newer madones with beefier tubing.

however, why didn't you completely sand the frame? i understand that you wanted to use the existing paint as a primer, but why not sand it, prime coat it and then paint it? just a question... was it just not to waste time?

and, admitting that i am not a paint expert, what is all the block sanding about?

please, keep posting as your project progresses, you do an awesome job here! :thumbsup:


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello 
Hey Daddy yo-yo , to answer you first question as to why didn't I completely sand the frame, I choose not to go all the way to the carbon because there's not need, the paint still in good condition and it will serve as good or better than new primer, second I'm not taking any chances of going too deep into the carbon and compromising the integrity of the frame, as to you second question related to block sanding.
"One of the steps involved in body work preparation before a car is painted is a system called "block sanding".This is an all important step which allows you to obtain very flat smooth surface before the paint is applied.All high end paint jobs go through the block sanding process which insures that excellent flat finish!"
Take a look of picture # 6 you'll see the shiny dots (darker), those are low spots,(also known as orange peal) and the idea is to have a very flat surface, that is why there's a $3,000.00 paint jobs and a show quality $12,000.00 paint job in the car industry, there is a lot of sanding to get a show quality paint job.
Anyway, I'm taking the day off today, still waiting for decals I may work in the
wheels later. Signing off.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

bianch342 said:


> Hello
> Hey Daddy yo-yo , to answer you first question as to why didn't I completely sand the frame, I choose not to go all the way to the carbon because there's not need, the paint still in good condition and it will serve as good or better than new primer, second I'm not taking any chances of going too deep into the carbon and compromising the integrity of the frame, as to you second question related to block sanding.
> "One of the steps involved in body work preparation before a car is painted is a system called "block sanding".This is an all important step which allows you to obtain very flat smooth surface before the paint is applied.All high end paint jobs go through the block sanding process which insures that excellent flat finish!"
> Take a look of picture # 6 you'll see the shiny dots (darker), those are low spots,(also known as orange peal) and the idea is to have a very flat surface, that is why there's a $3,000.00 paint jobs and a show quality $12,000.00 paint job in the car industry, there is a lot of sanding to get a show quality paint job.
> ...


hi and thank you for your quick reply! i just googled "block sanding" and was wondering what sanding block did you use?


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

A piece of wood,plastic or sometimes my hands as there aren't 
many flat areas in a bicycle .


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Lance Tribute*

Hello
Come on guys, I need some ideas for the wheels
this problem has me completely stuck, any painting
designs,...... need help.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm loosing my patience waiting for the decals
I made a wheels test run paint job, I'm not sold
in this paint job , but I'm going to wait until
a get the decals and the frame is completely
painted to have a better look once is all together.
Here's a couple of pictures 
Please let me know what you think about the wheels.
Thanks


----------



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

*wow*

wow, i think the whole bike is looking great! you have a real talent!


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

*madone*

Quick update in my project, still waiting for stencils....
they should be ready for pick up on Tuesday, I painted
the TREK logos and clear coated the frame one more time , hopefully
by Wednesday I'll paint all the remaining yellow graphics, here are
a couple of pictures.


----------



## RyanDFL (May 31, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

*madone*

Hello, well finally this Saturday I got the stencils + decals, I managed to paint 
a couple of the graphics, I tried to rush the work and for sure I messed up 
the paint, I had to remove all the paint from the fork
anyway here is a couple of pictures this time for sure I'm going to let the paint fully cure.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

awesome looking bike so far!


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks CLIPZ , tons of work left. I have a question for you and
everybody also, If you have to add another color as a trim or wherever 
which color would you choose ?


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*good job*

white for the next shade i reckon:thumbsup:


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i agree with tidi. white! it will really stand out and look sharp.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea, I agree white is also my first choice, I painted a trek logo under the down tube
some days ago, since then I had been thinking in doing some white trim.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

How do the wheels look while spinning?


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> How do the wheels look while spinning?


I did some work on the wheels today, I"m reversing the colors,
same design thought, but I want the wheels to look more blackish, so when they're
spinning they should look darker. I'll be painting the design tomorrow........


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

wheels done, I really like it better this way I reversed the colors
and to me they look a lot better


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, just can't resisted I have to take quick look, once I finish the fork I think will 
tie the bike together, I still have to do more painting.
The fork will have the "LIVESTRONG" lettering in yellow with black and white
trim, need to clean here and there the over spray, the wheels still need
the "DURA_ACE" and "LIVESTRONG" graphics and of course more sanding
before the final clear coat, so still lots work to be done but getting closer........


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i cant believe you did this. this bike is amazing and i love following this thread.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

clipz said:


> i cant believe you did this. this bike is amazing and i love following this thread.


 Thanks,what do you think about the white trimming?


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

absolutely love it!


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! 

Question on the wheels though. The first time around, you masked off the braking surface. It looks like on the second pass you didn't. Is there going to be an issue with braking and the paint wearing?


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

smarkgraf said:


> Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Question on the wheels though. The first time around, you masked off the braking surface. It looks like on the second pass you didn't. Is there going to be an issue with braking and the paint wearing?


 Yes they are masked, I just letting the paint cure to see if they"ll need a 
light coat of clear paint and deciding if I'll be applyng decals to the wheels
That is why I haven't remove them , thanks


----------



## FastZR1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweet looking paint work. Looks great!


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

you are the best!!


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

that burnt yellow is not nice.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

malanb said:


> that burnt yellow is not nice.


Hey malanb, everyone is entitled to their own opinion,sorry!


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not real keen on the wheels. I think the frame paint job is spectacular, although I'm curious how much paint you put on - just thinking weight-wise. The wheels though, they seem too flashy for the otherwise understated frame. I think something a little more basic, some straight lines with the three frame colors would have looked terrific.

Could you provide a little more thought about the wheel decision?


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

WhyRun said:


> I'm not real keen on the wheels. I think the frame paint job is spectacular, although I'm curious how much paint you put on - just thinking weight-wise. The wheels though, they seem too flashy for the otherwise understated frame. I think something a little more basic, some straight lines with the three frame colors would have looked terrific.
> 
> Could you provide a little more thought about the wheel decision?


No particular reason as to the wheels , just something that came
to me, nothing is final at this point, perhaps I decide to place some graphics
later, I have to wait until I put the bike together, as to how much paint I used, I can assure you that at the end it will be a lot less paint than what trek put on their bikes, remember that I had been block sanding the frame every time fresh paint was applied, thanks for you input and remember that I open for suggestions, ideas etc.


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

This bike will look awesome when fully complete….!
I hope you’ll have some white on the stem and handlebars to augment the white stripe on the inside of the frame, chainstay and seatstay? 

And maybe its me, but the white cut-out around the round “7 time TDF logo” does not look symmetrical? (no offence)


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Clear coated Saturday and block sanded Sunday , one final coat of clear
Sunday evening and I'm going to let the paint cure for a least 3 days, as always
there's a couple of mistakes here and there but I decide it to finish the
project the way it is now, I'll start putting the bike together by Wednesday 
Here's are some pics.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok here I go, project completed today, I did a final sanding a hand polished yesterday
and today I assemble the bike,
Please be kind to me as I ready got lots of **** from wife for spending too
much time in the project, oh well ,it was a lot of work but I'm very happy
with the final result, definitely I think looks better than stock IMO, the only think 
I don't like about this project is that, I already have ideas in another project ,well
maybe I ride this bike for little while and sell it, to finance a new project 
will see. Here are some pictures:


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

Very Nice.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

take out the eagle the spider looking wheels its would look nice


----------



## RyanDFL (May 31, 2010)

Sweet eagle's head.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL BIKE. 

Excellent finish and attention to detail. 

I'm not a big fan of the wheels. They are not terrible, I just think they are too busy. The design is too minute for a wheel. In my humble opinion, they should be more dramatic, with larger solid colors.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello, went for a ride this morning, felt great I was feeling like 
a little kid with a new toy, I used the zipp wheels instead of the
dura ace's ( the tires still not glued) , and I"m leaning to Local Hero comments as to the wheels, so for the meanwhile I"ll stick with the zipps


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Turned out better than I thought. I like the pic with the Zipp wheels.


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

like it better with the zipp wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

bianch342,

What kind of clear coat do you use? Can you get it from a local hardware store?

I have a Time VXRS. Great bike but it has waaaay too many decals. I am thinking of sanding it down, removing some decals, and then clear coating it again. Any advice?

Thanks.

BTW, you did a great job.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

HazemBata
Yes, you can get one from the hardware store, I have had a great
experience with the Rust-Oleum clear matte from home depot
Just remember it will take 2-3 days to fully cure, and if you
applying more than one coat of clear make sure you applied it
wet or you must wait at least 24 hrs. before applying more.
Good luck.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i love the bike but like some others i like the zipp wheels more


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice job. I like your wheels best. Zipps are like Goodyear blimps in size. Yours are unique. I don't like the Zipp 1080 at all. Great job.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice job and great attention to detail! I like it. 

I also like your wheels, bet they look a cool burnt orangeish at speed.

zac


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for you comments positive or negatives I really 
enjoyed the project, The bottom line is that I'm very happy with
the bike, I feel great riding this bike and very proud that I did all
the work myself, I'm not done with the wheels I still working in some
ideas in the meanwhile I using some Hed wheels (see pictures) and
did some detail to the stem. Now I been thinking in that SPIDER design
that I used and have some thoughts in doing a custom paint job using that spider
design, it could be in white or black .Will make a great project for the winter
I'm looking for a frameset on the cheap so if anybody has one for sell let
me know I'll prefer a late model madone 6 series, a broken, cracked frame will be
great as I can do the repairs myself, thanks again.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

awesome love the stem. did you paint the crank too?

ps. ive really enjoyed following this!


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Clipz, the crank is not painted, just a reflection from
the table I guess


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

bianch342 said:


> Thanks everyone for you comments positive or negatives I really
> enjoyed the project, The bottom line is that I'm very happy with
> the bike, I feel great riding this bike and very proud that I did all
> the work myself, I'm not done with the wheels I still working in some
> ...


You really have to use the Dura Ace wheels with that bike. 

Some people will like it and some people won't no matter what you do.

The wheels do complete the whole concept though.

Very entertaining btw. Very impressive.

Very nice lines on the old Trek also. The paint design really creates a sleek, solid as a rock, impression. I was riding with a guy who enjoyed the 5200 and is now riding a 2008, I believe, 5.2. He said he couldn't tell that much difference, so you really have a classic bike there that's goiing to impress people for a long time.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

blackjack said:


> You really have to use the Dura Ace wheels with that bike.
> 
> Some people will like it and some people won't no matter what you do.
> 
> ...


Hey Blackjack< I completely understand what you're saying, my decision
not to use the spider design is based in my own judgment, I'll come with
a killer design one of these days, and also will use that SPIDER design in 
a proyect that I have in mind, I really like that SPIDER design.
I appreciated your comments, thanks.


----------



## vis8892 (Dec 16, 2005)

That's an impressive paint job. And did you say it was done with a canned spray paint? I've got a frame that I am looking to repaint and am looking for ideas. How did you mask the white? Just tape? Or a stencil? Where did you pick up the stencils and decals?


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

as an artist, graffiti artist and graphic designer. I strongly recomend you not to use spray cans. u need a thinner spray for a better job, you could try top quality cans if you will go that way. I recommend you german paint, BELTON MOLOTOW, they have around 100 color palette. You can buy for cheap an airbrush a used badger or pasche or a new one around 80 bucks. and an air compressor 70 bucks. Buy some good acrylic car paint. 

You could buy your stencils, but it will be limited designs , and usually fugly Or better yet if you know a bit about Adobe Illustrator or any vector graphic software, find a shop with a plotter and they will cut the vinyl. and voila.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

you can see some areas where the paint went under the stencils or the masking tape and or it loos diffused. that the paint is not that lively and flat thin looking. with an airbursh details will be much better even if you are a noobie at painting. and acrylic car paint is better, is water based easier to work with. after that then you go with your clear coats.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

malanb said:


> as an artist, graffiti artist and graphic designer. I strongly recomend you not to use spray cans. u need a thinner spray for a better job, you could try top quality cans if you will go that way. I recommend you german paint, BELTON MOLOTOW, they have around 100 color palette. You can buy for cheap an airbrush a used badger or pasche or a new one around 80 bucks. and an air compressor 70 bucks. Buy some good acrylic car paint.
> 
> You could buy your stencils, but it will be limited designs , and usually fugly Or better yet if you know a bit about Adobe Illustrator or any vector graphic software, find a shop with a plotter and they will cut the vinyl. and voila.


Thanks for you advice Malanb, but I’ll stick to 
what I know, at least until I become an Artist like yourself


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Bianch342,

I think that your repainted Trek looks fantastic. Congratulations for creating a very unique design, and for the creative DIY effort. And thanks for posting details of your handiwork. It has given me some inspiration to do my own repaint. 

I'd like to suggest to anyone who's interested in doing their own paintjob to pick up a roll of 3M/Scotch Fine Line masking tape. It's available at most auto body supply stores, and is absolutely fantastic for getting a nice clean, sharp edge for any area that involves masking. 

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Manufacturing/Industry/Product-Catalog/Online-Catalog/?PC_7_RJH9U5230GE3E02LECFTDQGLE0_nid=V76D6R3PMFbeVBZCZCKZL4gl


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

piano said:


> Hey Bianch342,
> 
> I think that your repainted Trek looks fantastic. Congratulations for creating a very unique design, and for the creative DIY effort. And thanks for posting details of your handiwork. It has given me some inspiration to do my own repaint.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% using the best materials makes life easier, I discovered 
that by using VINYL PIN STRIPING TAPES for the tight curves
also helps due to the ability to stretch the tape, I'm looking forward to see your work Piano, Piano.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

wow. found this thread while searching on painting a carbon bike. great job.


----------

